# Printer Setup (HP LaserJet Professional P1102w)



## gnarlenos (Oct 15, 2010)

I've been for a couple of days to get a FreeBSD machine to print to this Printer through the network... and failing. I've tried CUPS and CUPS + HPLIP and lpd. Someone at the HPLIP Launchpad forums suggested that HPLIP does not work on FreeBSD...

The printer does work, I can log into its web server and everything looks fine. A Mac can print to it just fine.

I tried to use the PPD that was installed on the Mac by the CD installer and others supplied by CUPS.

'hp-setup' tries to install a binary plug-in but fails. Other HPLIP utilities (like hp-testpage) don't mind though and are able to see the printer but don't actually print anything. Same with CUPS. CUPS tells me that jobs I send to the printer are completed.

Any hints would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 15, 2010)

There's an HPLIP port: print/hplip (untested by me).

My article on setting up lpd might help, but the "w" in the model number means it's a host-based printer.


----------



## gnarlenos (Oct 15, 2010)

I was testing with that port you mention. And looking through the specs it does suggest that it is a host-based printer. I guess that explains the plug-in... These same specs mention Linux support via HPLIP.

So, last question probably: the fact that this is a host-based printer mean I should give up?


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 15, 2010)

gnarlenos said:
			
		

> I was testing with that port you mention. And looking through the specs it does suggest that it is a host-based printer. I guess that explains the plug-in... These same specs mention Linux support via HPLIP.
> 
> So, last question probably: the fact that this is a host-based printer mean I should give up?



No, or at least not that quickly.  print/foo2zjs should be the driver for it.  That might be usable as a filter with lpd, but would require CUPS also.  In theory, you should be able to set up CUPS for it.  There's a CUPS for FreeBSD document.

For future reference, buying a used office laser is one of the best ways to go.


----------



## tingo (Oct 15, 2010)

Just for the record: the HPLIP port (print/hplip) works nicely on FreeBSD. I use it with my HP PhotoSmart 8250 printer. As you have discovered, not all printers are equal. YMMV.


----------

